# So Frustrated



## chula75 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have 3 chihuahua's and they all have problems. My oldest chihuahua is a male and I have taken him to the vet, changed his food to raw, eliminated chicken from his diet just in case he's allergic, he's been on apoquel, you name it, it's probably been done. He licks the air continuously after eating as if he were trying to catch flies. He has hyperpigmentation on his underbelly, is prone to yeast in his ears and between his toes and just seems depressed and anxious. I think it might be his thyroid. My 2nd chihuahua is female and every since she was a puppy, she has drank lots of water. She is obsessed with water. She continuously goes back and forth to the water bowl until it is gone and guards the water so the others can't drink.She gets some raw so she shouldn't be that thirsty. She also has been to the vet umpteen times and they can't seem to find anything wrong with her. My third chihuahua is also female and can't seem to digest raw food. If I give her freeze dried, it can't be too wet or mushy. If she is given raw or any kind of mushy food, she stands up on her back hind legs and supports herself on the arm or back of the sofa. She does this over and over again and sometimes burps up food. Sometimes I wonder if she has megaesophagus. When given kibble or dry freeze dried, she doesn't do this. I'm really frustrated and about to take them all to a new vet because the other 2 vet offices they've been to don't seem to know or care much to find out what's going on with my dogs! If anyone has any insight, please let me know!! These are the foods they've been on: Vital Essentials/Stella & Chewy's freeze dried, Freshpet Vital and Nature's Variety frozen raw. My male dog has also been on Zignature Whitefish canned.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd really suggest a new vet. The one pup does sound like she has megaeosogus. Did they ever do an x=ray? The pup who drinks so much, has she been tested for diabetes insipitus? This type makes the dog drink LOTS of water. I think it is a genetic problem. A problem with the pituatary gland?


----------



## chula75 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for responding. Penelope has been tested for diabetes insipidus and was negative. The vet seemed to think it was behavioral. But that was years ago.She probably needs to be tested again.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

this just came to mind when I was reading about all the problems. the one that drinks all the water and gaurds the water bowl . put more water bowls out. like at least 2 , so the others can get water. sorry to hear about all the problems. I know it can be very frustrating. I had the allergy problem with Tootsie but apoquel worked great for her. 
Maybe you may want to try a specialist Vet. a dermatologist maybe ...I don't know. good luck, I hope you can get some answers soon


----------

